Ask HN: What amazing successes started with a “Show HN”? - hoodoof
======
svisser
Dropbox

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863)

~~~
corobo
"For a Linux user, you can already build such a system yourself quite
trivially by getting an FTP account, mounting it locally with curlftpfs, and
then using SVN or CVS on the mounted filesystem."

I still love it when I see that quote.

------
romanhn
PagerDuty -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=758653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=758653)

------
duked
I'd like to think that Show HN is "life changing".

I'm not sure if it's true but I would be interested in people who did a Show
HN and see what happened in terms of traffic/connections/outreach etc...

~~~
vorador
I made a "Show HN" post a while ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6681238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6681238)),
found my current job thanks to it ([https://nylas.com](https://nylas.com) \---
btw we're hiring) and moved to the US.

Definitely life changing and I'm very grateful for it.

